# Autocruise quality standards



## duds

I was having a chat with my dealer recently about the best quality vans now on the market in 2009 and he commented to me how he has noticed the quality of Autocruise has lowered since Swift took the company over. He even showed me a 2009 low profile van as evidence.

I had last week emailed Autocruise for a comment but have had no reply.

Can anyone give me a low profile van that is reasonably priced in today's demanding market and oozes quality of fit and finish with a decent supply of UK dealers to provide service?


----------



## richardjames

I have been more than pleased with the quality of my CI - have a look at http://www.geoffcox.co.uk/cimotorhomescusona.htm
Hope that helps


----------



## SwiftGroup

Duds,

I apologize that you have not had a response to your email, if you could forward the email to me I will personally investigate this and make sure you get a response to your queries tomorrow,

Thanks
Andy Spacey

[email protected]


----------



## lucy2

SwiftGroup said:


> Duds,
> 
> I apologize that you have not had a response to your email, if you could forward the email to me I will personally investigate this and make sure you get a response to your queries tomorrow,
> 
> Thanks
> Andy Spacey
> 
> [email protected]


 new name at swift, wots happened to Kath??


----------



## Zebedee

I'm not about to say anything against Swift, but have a look at an Autosleeper if you want an alternative option.   

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

*Re: Autocruise quality standads*



duds said:


> I was having a chat with my dealer recently about the best quality vans now on the market in 2009 and he commented to me how he has noticed the quality of Autocruise has lowered since Swift took the company over. He even showed me a 2009 low profile van as evidence.
> I had last week emailed Autocruise for a comment but have had no reply.
> Can anyone give me a low profile van that is reasonably priced in today's demanding market and oozes quality of fit and finish with a decent supply of UK dealers to provide service?


Hi,

Your in East Sussex, so are we, come shop locally! 

Peter


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi Lucy2,
Kath has left Swift,
Andy


----------



## duds

I am shocked to hear from a large national dealer that the group have stopped selling new Autocruise motorhomes until Swift improve dealer/ customer support and the quality of the product now made in 2009 improves.

I have had experience of Swift own made products previously and do not want to repeat that awful time.

It seems to me that Autocruise standards have therefore sadly lowered since Swift took the company over in 2008.

From the current UK dealer list there are now few suppliers for new vehicles covering S E England.


----------



## ob1

Duds

I think that there may be more than just quality issues involved here. 

When Autocruise were rescued in 2008 they had a large dealer network in place which has been added to by Swifts own dealer network also selling Autocruise models. I can imagine that this has given Swift some real headaches with their own dealers complaining about overlapping territories, etc, and something has probably had to give way - in this case that would be previous Autocruise dealers. Perhaps these dealers can see the writing on the wall and are trying to steer you towards alternative manufacturers?

Just a thought.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

duds said:


> I am shocked to hear from a large national dealer that the group have stopped selling new Autocruise motorhomes
> 
> From the current UK dealer list there are now few suppliers for new vehicles covering S E England.


There are two sides to every story, dont believe the first one you are told. you cannot sell what you CANNOT GET.

AutoCruise is now avalable from us and we CAN get.

Peter


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: Autocruise quality standads*



duds said:


> Can anyone give me a low profile van that is reasonably priced in today's demanding market and oozes quality of fit and finish with a decent supply of UK dealers to provide service?


You don't say what "reasonably priced" is? And how many dealers makes a "decent supply".

To my mind, there are 3 price bands for 2-4 berth coachbuilt motorhomes:
1) Budget - < £32k.
2) Mid range - say £32k - £42k
3) Upper range - £42k +

To my mind, Chausson land in the "mid range" category (although, confusingly, they also make vans in the upper range too). Our is around £38k now brand new, and has the quality of manufacture and _style_ of vans costing £10k more.

Just my opinion. Don't forget that 'quality' is in the eye of the beholder.

Gerald


----------



## duds

I see Johns Cross advertising their wares again on this site without impunity !!


----------



## tomnjune

hi
i purchased new in sept 08, autocruise starspirit, its an 08 model, so not sure if its autocruise build or swift. it is my fourth new m/h and i am very pleased with the overall standard of fixtures and fittings. i still have an issue outstanding with autocruise, but its not down to the quality of the van. i would buy another, swift or autocruise, if it is the same standard as this.

tom


----------



## firewood

hi just to put my bit in i have a new well 12 weeks old autocruise starblazer iam not very happy with it as at the w/end the back grounded out when i went up a steep hill so now i have a damaged new m/h on looking at this closer it only just gets over speed humps .and there is no way it would go on a ferry .i have been in touch with swift who dont seem to care a **** about it I WILL NEVER buy a swift again


----------



## firewood

maxandpaddy
hi can you tell me where you got your air ride


----------



## loughrigg

firewood said:


> hi just to put my bit in i have a new well 12 weeks old autocruise starblazer iam not very happy with it as at the w/end the back grounded out when i went up a steep hill so now i have a damaged new m/h on looking at this closer it only just gets over speed humps .and there is no way it would go on a ferry .i have been in touch with swift who dont seem to care a **** about it I WILL NEVER buy a swift again


I was sited alongside a newish Starblazer last week and commented to my wife that I thought a moderate speed bump would take the exhaust off. To be fair, I think it was very well loaded, but I certainly wouldn't have fancied driving it very far with that level of ground clearance.

Mike


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

duds said:


> I see Johns Cross advertising their wares again on this site without impunity !!


Merely replying to your original post as regards availabilty and your alledged dealers comments, who you have omitted to name and who if I think it is, there is another reason why they don't or cannot supply any more.

I am quite within my rights to defend any product or service that I supply.

Peter


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

firewood said:


> hi just to put my bit in i have a new well 12 weeks old autocruise starblazer iam not very happy with it as at the w/end the back grounded out when i went up a steep hill so now i have a damaged new m/h on looking at this closer it only just gets over speed humps .and there is no way it would go on a ferry .i have been in touch with swift who dont seem to care a **** about it I WILL NEVER buy a swift again


I would suggest you go back to the dealer you bought it from, he is your first port of call.

Peter


----------



## firewood

ok thanks for that but i have spoke to autocruise and there reponse was its not there problem so iam stuck with a useless m/home .


----------



## SwiftGroup

Firewood,

We spoke to you yesterday on the telephone and confirmed that your motohome meets the technical requirements. 

The Peugeost converters manual requirements are for a 65% max overhang (or 2622mm) your van is 2410mm. 

There is no specific departure angle lay down for an M1 vehicle, but Swift set a maximum of 7 degrees for which there is a precedent set on other vehicle types. Your departure angle is 11 degrees and therefore in both cases is well within the technical requirements. All this has been confirmed to you in a letter sent today. 

My understanding is that there is one specific route at which point your vehicle bottoms out, we have suggested that if this is a common route for you that you have air suspension fitted as an after market fit but I understand you are not happy with this, but your vehicle does meet the technical requirements,

Thanks
Andy


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Hi firewood,
We had our airides fitted at the dealers in Yorkshire (we had to pay for them!).
Have a look at their web site wwwairide.co.uk,I am sure your dealer could fit some for you.
The Starblazer is VERY low at the rear and unfortunately Autocruise and Peugeot say the ride heights are correct but you are proof firewood that the blooming overhang sags too low!
Hope you manage to get sorted with some airides they do cure the problem.

Val


----------



## firewood

the rear storage locker was empty apart from 2 bikes .after the damage had happend we had a close look at speed bumps and there is only about 1.5 " clearance .so how on earth would it go on to a ferry.
iam not happy about paying so much for a m/home thats not going to do the job it was bought for .


----------



## firewood

*if swift are going to pay for the air ride i will have it do*



SwiftGroup said:


> Firewood,
> 
> We spoke to you yesterday on the telephone and confirmed that your motohome meets the technical requirements.
> 
> The Peugeost converters manual requirements are for a 65% max overhang (or 2622mm) your van is 2410mm.
> 
> There is no specific departure angle lay down for an M1 vehicle, but Swift set a maximum of 7 degrees for which there is a precedent set on other vehicle types. Your departure angle is 11 degrees and therefore in both cases is well within the technical requirements. All this has been confirmed to you in a letter sent today.
> 
> My understanding is that there is one specific route at which point your vehicle bottoms out, we have suggested that if this is a common route for you that you have air suspension fitted as an after market fit but I understand you are not happy with this, but your vehicle does meet the technical requirements,
> 
> Thanks
> Andy


----------



## firewood

SwiftGroup said:


> Firewood,
> 
> We spoke to you yesterday on the telephone and confirmed that your motohome meets the technical requirements.
> 
> The Peugeost converters manual requirements are for a 65% max overhang (or 2622mm) your van is 2410mm.
> 
> There is no specific departure angle lay down for an M1 vehicle, but Swift set a maximum of 7 degrees for which there is a precedent set on other vehicle types. Your departure angle is 11 degrees and therefore in both cases is well within the technical requirements. All this has been confirmed to you in a letter sent today.
> 
> My understanding is that there is one specific route at which point your vehicle bottoms out, we have suggested that if this is a common route for you that you have air suspension fitted as an after market fit but I understand you are not happy with this, but your vehicle does meet the technical requirements,
> 
> Thanks
> Andy


----------



## Rapide561

*Overhang*

Hi

Overhang is a tricky thing and I for one do not understand the complexities of it, angles and so on.

One factor that does affect "grounding" is, from my own experience, the driver. (Note - I am not implying the owner of the Autocruise cannot drive etc - please be clear on that.) I shall explain further....

My Kontiki has rear corner steadies fitted. When I stayed at the CCC Boroughbridge in September last year, I did hear a "clonk" as I was leaving the site. For those not familiar with the site, you leave by going up a slope and down the other side - this is actually part of a flood defence, but I digress. Long story short, I stayed at the CCC Boroughbridge a couple of weeks ago and did not "ground" on my exit. The slope was no different, the van is the same as it was, so the only other factor is the driver. I was very aware of the "clonk" from my previous visit and so did drive with great care over the slope.

Reference to ferries - this can vary from ship to ship. Also, you could go on the ferry one day and not clonk it, but do it again later, using the same hip and port, even the same verth and feel a good clonking. The ship could be slightly higher or lower in the water, thus affecting the angle of the ramp. I have in the past clonked a Volvo "Expressliner" coach on a ferry and yet the same coach has had a non clonk session on different trips to Dover.

Russell


----------



## firewood

hi andy i did not say that i would not have the air ride fitted i said that you should sort it out that means that you have to fit it or pay for it to be done. rest assured i will not let this drop


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Hi firewood,
I totally agree,the suspension is not adequate for the vehicle,if we had suffered a flat tyre pre airides our dealer said we would not be able to remove the tyre as the tyre sat too high in the wheel arch and it would have been too difficult to remove!
But even so the manufactureres said it was fine,i know there is a differencial of around 2" in ride heights on all Starblazers but it seems that there is a problem with a sag at the rear end.
Our corner steadies would not come down as they were too long and we had to have new ones fitted,if the steadies do not come down then the rear must be too close to the ground!

Val


----------



## firewood

well swift from the p.m s i have i think there is a lot of very upset starblazer owners. and the response on here do you still say its as it should be .


----------



## duds

The plastic mirror/ flap door to cupboard above the washroom basin in my Starburst is bowing out at one end and no longer fitting flat. Any other newish Autocruise models with same problem arising out there?


----------



## firewood

hi mine is wood no problem with it as yet .
but we have not used it since it grounded out 
the joke is in the family that its a 40k shed


----------

